# lining too thin for transfer



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Girls I wonder if anyone has any experience of their lining being too thin to do a transfer? I was gutted to find out my lining is only at 4mm after being on HRT for 12 days today and wonder what I can do about it. I'm waiting for a doctor to call and tell me to take more progynova but what if it doesn't work and the lining doesn't get thick enough?? I'm already gutted that I have to take the drugs for another week but if the cycle was cancelled that would be a whole lot worse    I've never had an issue with my lining before and think this time it is because I have down regulated.


xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I've never had a FET cancelled, but I certainly have had to WAIT forever, it is frustrating I know! And if you've been downregulated 1st, it may take longer. In my case, I find that I need to do the usual 2mg estrogen pills 3/day, but have to do only once orally, & the other 2 times vaginally -- without the suppository method my lining doesn't get anywhere. You can totally safely use estrogen alone like that for a month or a bit more.


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello

I have had problems in the past. First cycle of fet on a short protocol had to cancelled due to lining issues so this time we went for a long protocol and lots of provynova and we just about got there.  I am on 12mg of progynova and was able to wait for ages before having et yesterday. Hopefully you can up your dose and this will do the job! This is the asvantage of the long protocol I think as it gives you more flexibilty.  Good luck x


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for your replies girls    I have been told to up my progynova dose to 8mg a day and go back in for another scan on Friday. Transfer won't be til next Thursday now so still have time to get it thicker. Will mention to them about vaginal oestrogen as maybe i'm not getting enough through the tablets. Thanks again xx


----------



## sophiasstruggle (Feb 16, 2011)

Hiya 

i have suffered from a thin lining through out all my treatments.  I finally got a lining of 7.6mm with the following meds.

2 x hrt patches changed every other day
5 x progynova 3 orally 2 vaginally at night
cetrotide injections instead of sniffer-  10injects from CD1

I also highly recommendtaking Red Reaspberry Leaf tea - Alvita brand is the best.  It has helped lots of peeps with lining probs.  I always drink it about half way through cycles and i swear it helps.  But you must stop after transfer.  It's known to help tone the uterous.  

Good luck and sending you lots of thickening lining. 
xx


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
I'm really sorry to hear you're having problems x I truly hope that they can sort out your lining in time or give you longer. I don't want to upset you but I wanted to warn you that it could be cancelled. This just happened to me my lining was 7mm then dropped to 6.5mm on the final scan before they were goging to thaw our embryos. They will start me again from my next cycle and use patches containing oestrogen as well as the HRT tabs.  I was down regulated too so maybe this is a factor that doesn't help.  I would suggest asking your clinic at your next scan what the likelihood of cancelling is. I know it's horriblel to think about but sometimes forewarned is forearmed x It's very encourgaing to hear that these other women did not have to cancel. i hope you'll be lucky too


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Miffy thanks for your honest reply. Thankfully I had a scan on Friday and the lining had increased to 8mm due to the increase in progynova. Transfer is scheduled for Thursday and I'm not sure if they're planning to do another scan before then or not but they've kept me on the same drugs. Did my last buserelin jab this morning then start cyclogest tomorrow. I can't wait to stop putting things into my body (except my precious embies of course)


xx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Miffy thanks for your honest reply. I'm really sorry to hear you had a cancelled cycle due to lining probs    Thankfully I had a scan on Friday and the lining had increased to 8mm due to the increase in progynova. Transfer is scheduled for Thursday and I'm not sure if they're planning to do another scan before then or not but they've kept me on the same drugs. Did my last buserelin jab this morning then start cyclogest tomorrow. I can't wait to stop putting things into my body (except my precious embies of course). This means the whole thing has been extended by a week but at least no cancellation as of yet.


xx


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Louisoscar    That's great news!!!! I'm really pleased for you   (Thanks for not getting peed off with me for writing what I did - I did wonder whether I'd made a mistake after I'd posted it  ) I really hope it all goes well for you X Good luck!!!!!!!


----------

